# personal belongings - thailand help



## andrew20441 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have lived abroad in three countries in 9 years.
I am trying to choose a country to keep all my belongings together now and have chosen Thailand to stay.
At the moment i am staying just on monthly Visa's and would like to get my things from Indonesia and Vietnam into Thailand without hassles.

There is really not so much there...clothes TV - HiFi etc...

Does anyone have any idea how i can do this quickly and easily?

Regards

And


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

andrew20441 said:


> I have lived abroad in three countries in 9 years.
> I am trying to choose a country to keep all my belongings together now and have chosen Thailand to stay.
> At the moment i am staying just on monthly Visa's and would like to get my things from Indonesia and Vietnam into Thailand without hassles.
> 
> ...


Depends on the volume and value. If you ship things in, you will declare the value and pay import duties on CIF (cargo value, insurance cost, and freight cost), then VAT on all of the above. It can get quite expensive. It is not unheard of to have the amount due exceed the actual value of the items.

Perhaps you should consider selling those items which can be replaced here, and/or bringing as much as you can in checked luggage, which is not subject to customs duties, etc. Perhaps friends from the other countries who come to visit could help by doing the same.


----------

